# Charles's Dads Pen



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles I got the pen finished and like it so much I am going to make me one to carry. I will take some pictures and post them in a few minutes.

Ok got the pictures. The top looks a little darker in the pictures for some reason. The last picture is what is going to be in the package.

I forgot to add the pen is a rollerball with mopane wood from Africa. That stuff ain't cheap either.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great work, Bobby... I am growing to love that rollerball tip. Never heard of it till recently but it writes like silk. Looks like I gotta find some of that mopane.That's annother wood I never heard of...LOL.....Looks like the "Executive" pen set ???

Jusst got back from the surgery so pardon if I don't catch errors..Still a little out of focus, but it went like a charm...if anyone is considering cataract work...

Gaaad...I'm glad that is behine me.....I'm such a 'sissy' when it comes to doctors messing with me..LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its also fun to turn. I do like those rollerballs. I only have one left so its order time lol.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Man that looks nice! Thanks for the quick turn around and excellent job!

And Tortuga -- glad the surgery went well.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby, I think that first picture represents your finest Pen to date (at least that's my opinion). I really like that one! I'm sending some greenies your way for that one!


Tortuga....glad everything worked out well for ya!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, those look awesome Bobby!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles I hope you don't mind, I liked your Dads pen so much I am in the process of making me one just like it. This pen will not be for sale!! I am waiting for the finish to dry now.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

No worries! I am glad it worked out so well.


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

coool


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got the pen made just a few minutes ago as soon as Barbara saw it and used it I lost it. Wasn't for sale but she confinscated it


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Got the pen made just a few minutes ago as soon as Barbara saw it and used it I lost it. Wasn't for sale but she confinscated it


-------------

LOL...I got the same problem around here, Bobby. I bring in my results...Momma looks and them and admires 'em then asks if she could have just 'one more' for her little stash for Christmas presents...Think her little box has about three dozen in it now...and we don't have three dozen friends still alive..:smile:

Oh, well...Like the old saying..." If Momma ain't happy...ain't nobody happy":smile:


----------

